# Dog ate chicken thigh bones...



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Our 10 pound dog just ate 2 cooked chicken thigh bones (not to place blame, but someone left dishes on table and left when he was finished eating and dog got them). She seems totally fine now, so nothing stuck in her throat. 

I'm going to watch her intensely for the next couple days to make sure there's no straining, blood, dark stools, or pain, and hopefully I can see that she passes them.

For now I read to give extra food to sort of cushion the pieces and keep them from being too sharp inside and to hopefully stimulate more of a bowel movement. She had her regular dinner a few hours ago, and ate the chicken bones about 30 mins ago. I now have given her a half of a piece of wheat bread, and some water with a little wet food mixed in so she would drink it. I'm cooking rice now and will give her maybe 1/4 cup with a little pumpkin and oil to lubricate the food and hopefully it all moves through her system easily. She'll get her normal breakfast tomorrow with the addition of rice, pumpkin, and a little oil again.

Not sure what else I can do at this point. If she starts showing any signs of discomfort, we'll take her straight to the e-vet for xrays, but hopefully that won't happen! :-\


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't worry, dogs bodies are very, very good at digesting bone! They're actually totally built for it (my boy gets raw bone all of the time, chicken, beef, etc). If the bones didn't splinter when she ate them, then she should be okay.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Any update? I'm sure she'll be fine, but I'm curious to see how this turns out. 

If it'll lighten the mood, I can tell you about the time my Pug ate something horrible. She was just a little thing at the time... maybe 10 weeks old. She somehow managed to shred part of my bedsheet into a thin strip and swallow it. I noticed her tummy was super bloated and when she pooped outside, a piece of white cloth was sticking out. (This was all before I noticed part of my sheet was missing.)

I took her to the emergency vet who slowly pulled a perfect long strip of cotton out of her butt while she tilted her head back to watch. She seemed to enjoy it. She was a strange dog. The vet was able to pull it out in one piece and she didn't need surgery. 

Now I know the situation was completely different, but that's my experience with a dog eating something horrible. LoL


----------



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

Wondering about an update on your dog. 

While it's true that cooked bones can be problematic, dogs' stomachs are more acid than ours and handle bone pretty well. 

I think you took the right steps. I might have given some peeled, steamed zucchini mixed with a little ground meat for flavor, as that can help move things along. 

My dogs eat a raw diet, and crunch bones all the time. My senior Dachshund ate them from the time he was 6 months old. One scare-monger warned me that eating bones would kill him -- it was a slow death! I guess it was. My Big Guy was 17.5 when he left us for the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a funny little pug, glad she was ok! I worked with a pug named Butters for a while who I would see frequently at my old job, and she would ALWAYS try to eat stuffing from beds and toys. Even fur clumps that fall off of the shaggier shedding dogs she would try to eat. It's so scary how dogs will eat things! I work with dogs as a career and I've heard so many horror stories of dogs dying or needing multiple serious surgeries and not always even making it after eating things like towels, socks, rope toys, rawhide treats, stuffed toys, nylabones.. We're planning on getting a puppy next year and I'm so paranoid since puppies are even worse about trying to eat non food things!

My grandmother had a dog that ate pea gravel as a puppy and almost didn't make it. Then another of her dogs snuck into the back room and ate an entire box of christmas chocolates. She was ok, but still scary! Luckily she was a big dog so that helped I think.

Thanks for your concern guys <3 She seems to be feeling perfectly fine so far! I've been giving her large meals since she ate the bones, she's pooped twice today but nothing that looks obvious as bone chunks so maybe they're getting digested well. I'll still give her a day or two until I feel like we're in the clear. I'll try that zucchini idea, thanks!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am glad she is doing ok 

I have a little 10lb dog too and one day we were at my in laws and my father in law gave her a huge rib bone.... it was seriously huge. I was like what no and when my husband went to take it from her the little brat straight up swallowed it hole. I'm not even sure how it was possible!!

I panicked. But it was all fine. I was told just to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh jeez, that must have been scary! I was worried enough with a chewed up soft chicken bone. I would be panicked if she swallowed a whole hard pork bone like that! Glad your little one was ok too!


----------

